# Transferring old VHS home movies to video sticks?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Got a pile of old VHS tapes around. Apparently this can be done, so they can be watched on today's technology. Any advice from the peanut gallery on how/where to get this done? Thanks.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> Got a pile of old VHS tapes around. Apparently this can be done, so they can be watched on today's technology. Any advice from the peanut gallery on how/where to get this done? Thanks.


Costco does that sort of digital transfer (well, actually they contract it out, but it is the least costly source I have found). But bottom line, it will likely cost more (as much) as simply ordering a new DVD of the video IF you can find it online.

We converted all of our 8mm home movies a few years ago.... but I'd never spend the money to convert a commercially available product. We dumped all of our analog VHS and Cassette tapes, dumped the VCR and dumped the 8mm camcorder at eRcycling.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

If you want to do it yourself, there are devices that convert the analogue audio/video from a VHS player to digital movie files via a USB. I have an SIIG device ( not sure the model # ). It comes with some rudimentary software to create digital movie files with various type of file encoding and resolution. Just remember that you can't get Ultra High Def (4K) resolution videos from a converted VHS source.


Edit: This: http://www.siig.com/it-products/multimedia/video-capture/usb-2-0-video-capture-device.html


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Userkare said:


> If you want to do it yourself, there are devices that convert the analogue audio/video from a VHS player to digital movie files via a USB. I have an SIIG device ( not sure the model # ). It comes with some rudimentary software to create digital movie files with various type of file encoding and resolution.


That's how my bro converted (is converting) his stuff.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This is a good question. Has anyone else found other ways to do this?

My parents have a VCR that is malfunctioning, so they can't even play their videos on it. This Costco service to transfer them sounds very interesting.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Back in the old XP days (2003), I had a Pinnacle PCTV video capture card that connects to an internal PCI port on your PC. You could use either S-Video or composite cables to attach your VCR. I actually still have it, but I don't know whether it's compatible with Windows 7 - 10.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

james4beach said:


> This is a good question. Has anyone else found other ways to do this?
> 
> My parents have a VCR that is malfunctioning, so they can't even play their videos on it. This Costco service to transfer them sounds very interesting.


Just check them out https://www.costco.ca/photo-centre-promo.html I converted 8 mm home movies and 35mm slides.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Very interesting, thanks AltaRed


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Costco does that sort of digital transfer (well, actually they contract it out, but it is the least costly source I have found). But bottom line, it will likely cost more (as much) as simply ordering a new DVD of the video IF you can find it online.
> 
> We converted all of our 8mm home movies a few years ago.... but I'd never spend the money to convert a commercially available product. We dumped all of our analog VHS and Cassette tapes, dumped the VCR and dumped the 8mm camcorder at eRcycling.


thanks for the info guys.
thanks alta - i should've pointed out...these are old "home movies" of the kids . dogs , relatives etc....Doubt if I can find the DVD versions anywhere...LOL!!!


----------

